# 5 Defining Pieces per Composer



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I realize this is basically retread of what's been done numerous times over. Still, I'm looking for defining pieces, as opposed to just favorites. One composer, 5 pieces, across 5 different genres/formats. I'll personally use this thread to explore new composers through the means of "go-to pieces" as suggested by the knowledgable members here. Any relative beginners may do the same and it will save Mahlerian from getting constant pm's from me. I'll begin with Schubert, who's arguably my favorite composer. Remember, only 1 per genre, but select any 5 you wish. Feel free to do a write up on each or just list your 5 with genres.

Franz Peter Schubert

1. Symphony - #9 The Great in C (My absolute favorite symphony. It hasn't aged a hair since the day it opened up to me. The first movement is simply colossal.)

2. String Ensemble - #14 Death and the Maiden (Hard to choose this over his String Quintet but sacrifices have to be made.)

3. Piano Quintet - "The Trout" (an early work but every bit as mature as his later music. The finale is a rather fun romp.)

4. Solo Piano - Impromtus (Wake up early and enjoy with coffee. I'm talking 3am early)

5. Song - Winterreise (Heart breaking and solemn. You can really hear Schubert's pain come through this piece. Great for a winter walk.)


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

Vaguely adhering to one per genre, some random musings, etc...

Choral Symphony
Hammerklavier Sonata
Missa Solemnis
Grosse Fugue
Kreutzer Sonata

Symphonie Fantastique
Les Troyens
Les Nuits D'Ete
Grande Messe Des Morts
La Damnation De Faust

Dichterliebe
Fantasy In C
Piano Concerto
Piano Quintet
Symphony 4

Symphony 4
Piano Concerto 2
Vier Ernste Gesange
Six Pieces For Piano
Clarinet Quintet

The Rite Of Spring
Symphony Of Psalms
The Rake's Progress
Violin Concerto
Threni

Gaspard De La Nuit
Daphnes Et Chloe
Piano Concerto In G
Scheherazade
Piano Trio

Turangalila
Saint Francois
Quatuor
Vingt Regards
La Nativite

Kontakte
Gruppen
Klavierstuck XIV
Tierkreis
Luzifers-Abschied

Symphony 4
Voces Intimae
Tapiola
Violin Concerto
Kullervo

Requiem
Etudes
Piano Concerto
Le Grand Macabre
String Quartet 2

La Chanson D'Eve
Requiem
Piano Quartet 1
Nocturnes
Sicilienne For Cello And Piano

Dialogues Des Carmelites
Concerto For Two Pianos
Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
Clarinet Sonata
Gloria

Serenade For Tenor, Horn And Strings
War Requiem
Young Person's Guide
Turn Of The Screw
Cello Suite 3

...etc...


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

That's a good list scratchgolf. Except I'd trade the Impromptus for the D960 sonata, for sure.

My list for Bach:

Voice: St Matthew Passion
Orchestral: Brandenburg concerto no. 4
Keyboard: Goldberg variations
Solo violin: Partita No 3
Organ: Art of fugue


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Mozart:

Don Giovanni
Requiem
Symphony #40
Piano concerto #20
String trio K563


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Prokofiev

Piano Concerto #2
Cello Sonata
Symphony #5
Romeo and Juliet
Suggestions Diabolique 

To me, Prokofiev has two distinct sides. His music can be spiky and modernist and it can also be very lyrical. I tried to pick pieces that captured both of those aspects, sometimes in the same piece.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

violadude said:


> Prokofiev
> 
> Piano Concerto #2
> Cello Sonata
> ...


This is the EXACT reason I created this thread. Composers like Prokofiev, Glazunov, and Stravinsky are quite elusive to me and 5 defining pieces would be a great way to explore without feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Copland:

Appalachian Spring
Symphony #3
The Tender Land
Clarinet Concerto
Piano Variations


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

scratchgolf said:


> This is the EXACT reason I created this thread. Composers like Prokofiev, Glazunov, and Stravinsky are quite elusive to me and 5 defining pieces would be a great way to explore without feeling overwhelmed.


For Stravinsky here's what I would recommend as a sort of all-encompassing list.

Petrushka (Russian Stravinksy, I'll leave someone else to recommend Rite of Spring, if you haven't heard it already)
Violin Concerto (Neo-Classical Stravinsky)
Symphony of Psalms (Religious Stravinsky)
Dumbarton Oaks (Baroque Stravinsky)
Agon (Twelve Tone Stravinsky, I'm breaking the rules a little bit since this is also a ballet, but whatever)


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Georg Friedrich Haas

*Hommage à Ligeti* (1982-1984)
Violin Concerto (1998)
*in vain* (2001)
Limited Approximations (2010) 
*Bluthaus* (2010/2011)

/ptr


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Anton Bruckner*
Third Symphony: as he absorbed much of *Wagner* (and struggled to escape from it). The disastrous premiere of the work knocked down the composer beyond belief.
Fifth Symphony: as he expanded on the symphony (its structure and its fugal writings).
Fourth Symphony: his first taste of fame, and a more mature of the symphonies.
Seventh Symphony: his real taste of fame.
Eighth Symphony: a severe blow after Levi's rejected the original version. Went on to revise what became his masterpiece, but also started revising his First, Second, Third Symphonies.

*Alexander Glazunov*
First Symphony: his rise to fame as a teenager.
Third Symphony: his attempt to broaden his musical language and establish a more stronger personality.
Sixth Symphony: his most dramatic symphony and a key composition in the mid-point of his career (as his fame was taking off).
Raymonda: his first work for the stage and a significant continuation of the Russian ballet.
First Piano Sonata: the work that even stunned *Rimsky-Korsakov.*

*Sergey Rachmaninoff*
Opera "Aleko": his graduation piece so admired by *Tchaikovsky* that he adorned the title page with plus signs. A very big deal in those days.
First Symphony: arguably his most daring work, disastrously premiered which forever changed the course of his composing career. Even *Myaskovsky* was taken aback of its language given that it written in 1895-1896 (he heard it in the piano version from Gauk's reconstruction in 1944/45).
Second Piano Concerto: a product of his cure (writing-block) thanks to Dr. Dahl.
Vespers: Among his most personal of compositions, and among his favorites (the other being "The Bells"). It's deemed as the greatest musical achievement of the Russian Orthodox Church.
Études-Tableaux, Op. 39: the last substantial composition written by Rachmaninoff while still in Russia and a major step forward from his previous works in harmony and melodic invention (he was listening to *Scriabin* and *Prokofiev* rather keenly at the time).


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks like i have some homework. Ptr, I'm not sure I've even heard of Haas, so he's first in the chute. Great list Dholling and thanks. I stated in another thread I'm saving Glazunov for Winter and Bruckner for Spring. I have dabbled in Bruckner's 3rd and remember being quite pleased. There's just so much out there, sometimes I wish I were 10 years old again.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

scratchgolf said:


> Looks like i have some homework. Ptr, I'm not sure I've even heard of Haas, so he's first in the chute. Great list Dholling and thanks. I stated in another thread I'm saving Glazunov for Winter and Bruckner for Spring. I have dabbled in Bruckner's 3rd and remember being quite pleased. There's just so much out there, sometimes I wish I were 10 years old again.


You're welcome (and thank you).


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Beethoven:
- String Quartet 14, Op. 131 (difficult not to choose the Grosse Fuge, but I think op.131 is _arguably _his personal crowning achievement)
- Symphony #9 "Choral" (the other choice for his greatest work)
- Missa Solemnis
- Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" (or #29 "Hammerklavier")
- Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor"

Brahms 
- Symphony #4
- Eines Deutsches Requiem
- Piano Concerto #2
- Violin Concerto
- Hungarian Dances

Schubert
- Symphony #8 "Unfinished" (has supplanted the 9th as my favorite Schubert symphony)
- Piano Quintet "Trout"
- String Quartet #14 "Death and the Maiden" (a gorgeous SQ, the 2nd movement is especially beautiful)
- Winterreise
- String Quintet Quintet (I know it may be technically the same genre as the String Quartet, sorry.)


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> - String Quartet #14 "Death and the Maiden" (a gorgeous SQ, the 2nd movement is especially beautiful)


Absolutely! This is most definitely one of my 5 favorite movements in any piece, by any composer. The orchestrated version (Mahler) is also fantastic. Beethoven has long been my favorite composer but, head to head with Schubert, my favorite piece in nearly every genre goes to Schubert. Really makes me rethink my ordering. As for Beethoven's SQ's, Ive always preferred his 15th over the previous two, yet love them all.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

scratchgolf said:


> Absolutely! This is most definitely one of my 5 favorite movements in any piece, by any composer. The orchestrated version (Mahler) is also fantastic. Beethoven has long been my favorite composer but, head to head with Schubert, my favorite piece in nearly every genre goes to Schubert. Really makes me rethink my ordering. As for Beethoven's SQ's, Ive always preferred his 15th over the previous two, yet love them all.


Haha, you might have to consider making Schubert your undisputed #1! I love Schubert, he has a truly unique sound and I agree with you that the orchestrated version of SQ #14 is fantastic. When I was very new to classical. Schubert symphony #9 "The Great" was the first non-Beethoven symphony that I *loved*, I was obsessed with it for a while! lol, I would listen to it all the time. From there, I discovered Brahms, and the rest is history!

A few days ago, I wrote on the Current Listening thread that Beethoven SQ #15 might end up replacing #14 as my favorite. It is without a doubt in the same league as #14, they are both Beethoven at the absolute peak of his abilities (as are the rest of the late quartets).


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

violadude picked up on my first two go-to composers. So there will be overlap:

*Stravinsky*: As I've remarked before, Stravinsky's music was pivotal to getting me into listening to classical music. In all his works he brings a rhythmic genius.
*_Rite of Spring_ (ballet)
*_Symphony in Three Movements_ (symphony)
*_Histoire du soldat [Soldier's Story]_ (performance piece, originally with spoken vocals)
*_Requiem Canticles_ (requiem)
*_Violin Concerto in D_ (concerto)
I'll stick with the genre rule, but like violadude the _Agon_ deserves inclusion since it is both a masterpiece and a world away from the three early ballets. By the way, the 22 disc box of the _Works of Igor Stravinsky_ (Columbia / Sony, 2007) remains a steal at $30.

*Prokofiev*:
*_Piano Concerto #2_ (piano concerto) - For me this is the finest piano concerto out there -- in the whole genre, better than Beethoven and Mozart. A bold claim, I realize, and backlash sure to come. The 3rd is more often played (perhaps because it is less challenging in its demands) and is in itself nearly as good. Favorite performance of all 5: Vladimir Ashkenazy with Andre Previn and the London Symphony. (For me, the twin peaks of Ashkenazy's career are his performances of Prokofiev and of Rachmaninov -- I tend to be less enthusiastic when he moves out of the Russian repertoire). I consider the violin concerto a different genre, but won't push things here. His Violin Concerto #1 is up there with the finest in that genre. In fact, between his 5 piano concerto and 2 violin concertos and cello concerto, he has to rank among the finest ever composers in the concerto genre(s).
*_Piano Sonata #2_ (sonata) - The famous ones are the "War Sonatas" (6-8). But this remains my favorite. Favorite performance: Freddie Kempf (BIS).
*_Romeo and Juliet _(ballet). 
*_String Quartet #2_ (string quartet). Check out the performance by the Pavel Haas Quartet (Supraphon, 2009)
*_Alexander Nevsky_ (soundtrack).


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

*Claude Debussy*
1. La Mer (symphonic / orchestral). Favorite performance: Bernard Haitink / Concertgebouw (Philips)
2. Preludes (piano solo). Favorite performance: Paul Jacobs (Nonesuch)
3. String Quartet (string Quartet). Favorite performance: Quatuor Ebene (Virgin Classical)
4. Sonate pour flute, alto & harpe (chamber work). Favorite performance: Montreal Chamber Players, _Autour de la harpe_ (ATMA Classique, 2006)
5. Fantasie (piano concerto). Favorite performance: Jean-Efflam Bavouzet.

















Addendum: A couple of weeks ago I started a thread that is somewhat similar. There are recommendations there that may prove helpful:

http://www.talkclassical.com/34021-5-5-5-favorite.html


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Chopin*
- Ballade no. 4
- Preludes op. 28**
- Polonaise op. 53
- Piano Concerto no. 2
- Cello Sonata

*I left out Maurkas and Nocturnes because, while they're quintessential Chopin, I cannot select just one out of the set. They need to be taken in in chunks, or as a whole. 
**While the Preludes are a set of 24, I consider them inseparable, simply because most of them are rarely played on their own


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

For the record, Schoenberg (and I guess Bach, who I didn't even attempt) was the only composer that I was thinking about in my initial post for whom I simply couldn't do 5 at the time. While he may not have ventured as deeply into certain genres, he certainly had a mastery over whatever he DID attempt. How could I opt out of any of the big genres with Moses Und Aron, Gurrelieder, Verklarte Nacht, Pierrot Lunaire, String Quartet No. 2, Drei Klavierstucke and the like around? And that still leaves his concerti and his voice/piano work unmentioned, among his genres with a significant amount of output. Magnificent composer.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

ptr said:


> Georg Friedrich Haas
> 
> *Hommage à Ligeti* (1982-1984)
> Violin Concerto (1998)
> ...


I also love ...... for viola and six voices, and his string quartets like his latest string quartet 7 as well.

Here's a great youtube playlist with a lot of great works of his.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

My Messiaen list with a lucky 7 signature pieces:

Turangalila
Quatour
Trois petites liturgies
Sept Haikai
La Transfiguration
Des Canyons
Eclairs: overwhelming, my favorite Messiaen work, and my favorite work of the late 20th century, period.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2014)

SeptimalTritone said:


> My Messiaen list with a lucky 7 signature pieces:
> 
> Turangalila
> Quatour
> ...


If he hadn't encouraged genre diversity, I would be a little more similar to this. Des Canyons is one of my favorites without a doubt


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I listened to the first 3 Haas pieces last night. Not quite my cup o' tea but i never turn a piece off before it's concluded. Not while exploring at least. Perhaps one day I'll venture that way again and reference back here. Mahlerian gave me a few Messiaen recs a while back and i remember enjoying them. I think I'll go back to those tonight. I'd also like to see lists on the likes of Elgar, Britten, and RVW. I've heard very little beyond the RVW symphonies and that piece Elgar wrote (Can't quite remember the name of it).


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

scratchgolf said:


> ...that piece Elgar wrote (Can't quite remember the name of it).


That's how I've always felt about Elgar, too  but I have recently concluded that this is unfounded. There is some great music and not all of it is the 'rule Britannia' Victorian patriotic type. The piece you mean is certainly Enigma Variations


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

scratchgolf said:


> I listened to the first 3 Haas pieces last night. Not quite my cup o' tea but i never turn a piece off before it's concluded. Not while exploring at least. Perhaps one day I'll venture that way again and reference back here. Mahlerian gave me a few Messiaen recs a while back and i remember enjoying them. I think I'll go back to those tonight. I'd also like to see lists on the likes of Elgar, Britten, and RVW. I've heard very little beyond the RVW symphonies and that piece Elgar wrote (Can't quite remember the name of it).


Elgar:

Enigma Variations
Cello Concerto
String Quartet
Introduction and Allegro for String Orchestra
Sea Pictures for voice and orchestra (Since he's a British composer, even 'muricans can understand the lyrics of this piece)

RVW:
Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis
Concerto Grosso for String Orchestra
Oboe concerto
symphony #6
Symphony #5

Britten:
Peter Grimes
War Requiem
String Quartet #2
Serenade for tenor, horn and strings
Violin Concerto


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I like those choices...except for the Trout quintet. I don't know why, but it's the only piece by Schubert that I've grown tired of. Compared to his quartets, quintet, trios, sonatas, and last 2 symphonies, the Trout sound so twee.

For Schubert, my 5 picks are:

1. Symphony #8 'Unfinished'
2. String quartet #14.
3. Piano sonata #21 in B-flat.
4. Piano Trio in E flat.
5. Winterreise


For Mozart,

1. Symphony #38 "Prague"
2. Piano concerto #27
3. String trio k.563
4. Serenade for Winds 'Gran Partida'
5. Any one of his last 7 operas. I'll choose Idomeneo for now.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

That's the beauty of Schubert. His last two symphonies receive the accolades yet his 5th would have made Mozart smile. He personally discounted his string quartets prior to the 12th yet I still take great comfort in them. His 14th string quartet may be the high water mark of the genre. His trios are astounding. His piano sonatas still receive sunlight in the shadow of Beethoven. His string quintet is astonishing. His octet is delightful. He has many hidden gems in his catalog. He was also hitting his stride when he was taken from us. Imagine the output he would have delivered. No concertos, not one. Mozart and Mendelssohn were both taken WAY before their times but the loss of Franz Schubert may be the greatest tragedy the world of music has ever known (With respects to Jeff Buckley and Nick Drake).


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2014)

ptr said:


> Georg Friedrich Haas
> 
> *Hommage à Ligeti* (1982-1984)
> Violin Concerto (1998)
> ...


I was listening to some Haas last night. *Limited Approximations* was great per usual, but I'd never heard *Hyperion* before - seemed fantastic to me. Haas really knows how to create a swirling vortex of impenetrable sound 

Also, are there any commercial recordings of the violin concerto or Bluthaus that I'm unaware of, or are these pretty much youtube listens...?


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> That's a good list scratchgolf. Except I'd trade the Impromptus for the D960 sonata, for sure.
> 
> My list for Bach:
> 
> ...


Mass in B minor!


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Liszt.

Edit: I ran into a bit of trouble with my original post as I tried to not include any transcriptions or paraphrases, and it ended up being a little otiose. This time I will choose out of pieces from S. 1 to 
S. 350, observable here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Franz_Liszt_(S.1–S.350)

So, I am not including most of the transcriptions, fantasies, paraphrases, etc (a very significant part of his output, but too difficult to accommodate for here): unless they are cataloged as being original works.

*Piano Sonata*: Finest example of his work with cyclic form and thematic transformation, along with a summation, of sorts, of his keyboard personality, skill, and innovation.

*Annees de Pelerinage*: Shows the variety of his musical palette: many great examples of his compositional preoccupations, composed in increments over a 45 year span.
*
Christus*: The high point of both his choral and orchestral writing, and the same description that was applied for the Annees can be applied here (except this was composed, to a large extent, all at once).

*Songs* (Petrarch Sonnets, Die Lorelie, O quand je dors, Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh, Die drei Zigeuner, among many others): Some of his finest music, definitely significant enough to be mentioned, especially with the attempt to give an overview of his musical accomplishments.

*Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale Ad nos, ad salutarem undam*: Liszt's most important work for the organ, and a work that influenced a generation of composers for the instrument. The writing is a little awkward at times -Liszt was, obviously, much more of a pianist than an organist, and sometimes tried to write for the organ as if it was a piano-, but it is one of Liszt's finest works (Liszt thought so, calling it one of his "least bad productions") and another good choice, I believe, for an overview of his work. It is also an example of one of his operatic fantasies, although this time a relatively large portion of the writing is original.

Very difficult to do this with a composer like Liszt, who has such a large and varied output. While a couple of them could have been replaced with other works, I tried to select works that cover a few bases at once, and I hope it will be a helpful list for those who are interested. I also realize that I did include two piano works, but I think that my list is still appropriate as far as the intention of the thread: to distill the essence of a composer, as much as possible, into five works.

But if one insists, I would swap the piano sonata for the *Faust Symphony* or the *Second Piano Concerto*. The former also a great example of thematic transformation (although this time in three movements), and also adds a look at his tone poems: each of the movements are really among his finest tone poems, but profoundly interrelated. The latter is another great example of cyclical form, possible Faustian inspiration, and a good example of his skill at interplay between piano and orchestra


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Elgar
Symphony No 1
Violin Concerto
Allegro for strings
String quartet
Sea Pictures

A couple of changes from violadude's list purely down to personal taste
If you are unfamiliar with Elgar either list is a great start and I would recommend the Allegro for strings to start with.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Ravel: 
Daphnis et Chloe
String Quartet
Introduction and Allegro
L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
Le Tombeau de Couperin

I tried to do one on Fauré but I could only come up with chamber music or piano music.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Piwikiwi said:


> Ravel:
> Daphnis et Chloe
> String Quartet
> Introduction and Allegro
> ...


Rules are meant to be broken. Your move sir.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Schnittke

Symphony No. 1
Concerto For Piano and Strings
Concerto Grosso No. 1
String Quartet No. 2
Piano Quintet

Takemitsu

Requiem For Strings
Archipelago S for 21 players
Rain Tree for percussion
Tree Line
November Steps


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

OK, I'm prepared to have a shot at Fauré, Schumann and Bridge

*Schumann:*
Symphony No. 3 in E flat, Op. 97, Rhenish (1850)
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54 (1841-45)
Song cycle, Dichterliebe, Op. 48, sixteen songs from Heine's Buch der Lieder (1840)
Piano Quartet in E flat, Op. 47, (1842)
Fantasiestücke (Fantasy Pieces), Op. 12 (1837)

*Fauré*
Masques et bergamasques, Op. 112
Requiem in D minor, Op. 48
Mirages, Op 113 (1919) (song cycle)
Violin sonata No.2, Op. 108
Nocturne No. 6, Op. 63 or No. 13, Op 119 (for piano)

*Bridge*
Oration (Concerto Elegaico), H.180 (1930)
Enter Spring, Rhapsody (Symphonic Poem), H.174 (1927)
The Hour Glass, Suite	for piano, H.148 (1919-1920) 
Violin Sonata (No. 2), H.183 (1932)
Phantasy Piano Quartet In F Sharp Minor, H. 94 (1910) or String Quartet No. 4, H.188 (1937)


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

scratchgolf said:


> Rules are meant to be broken. Your move sir.


Glad to see Turnabout's Faure listing. I'll venture an alternative -- but as Piwikiwi noted, variety of genre is a problem. Fauré poured much of his genius into chamber music:

*Fauré:*
1. _Piano Trio in D minor_, op. 120 (chamber ensemble). I could have almost as easily chosen one of two Piano Quartets or one of his two Piano Quintets. All magnificent and worth exploring. Favorite performance: Florestan Trio (Hyperion, 1999).
2. _Nocturnes_ (solo piano). These Chopin-esque works were written over the course of his career but actually form a coherent set (which can be heard also a summary of his career). If you want just one, try Nocturne #4 in E flat, op. 36 (1884) (the fun begins in the development section roughly 1:30 into the work). Favorite performance: Charles Owen (Avie, 2008).
3. _Requiem_, op. 48 (requiem). One of the great works in the genre.
4. _Après un rêve_, op. 7, no. 1 (song, or "mélodie" as artsongs were referred to in this period). Fauré was a master of the genre and published them in groups. If you enjoy this, check out the other major collections: _La bonne chanson_, op. 61 (1894); _Le Jardin clos_, op. 106 (1914); _Mirages_, op. 113 (1919).
5. _Pavane_, op. 50 (orchestral).


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Alypius said:


> Glad to see Turnabout's Faure listing. I'll venture an alternative -- but as Piwikiwi noted, variety of genre is a problem. Fauré poured much of his genius into chamber music:
> 
> *Fauré:*
> 1. _Piano Trio in D minor_, op. 120 (chamber ensemble). I could have almost as easily chosen one of two Piano Quartets or one of his two Piano Quintets. All magnificent and worth exploring. Favorite performance: Florestan Trio (Hyperion, 1999).
> ...


I'm going to a performance of Beethoven's 3rd tonight. When I get home, Faure is on the menu. Thanks to both for recs.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Here's my attempt at Delius (Delians, please improve on it).

*Delius*
Orchestral works: A Song of Summer (1929-30)
Works for orchestra and solo instrument: Cello Concerto (1921)
Works for voice and orchestra: A Song of the High Hills (1911) or Songs of Farewell (1932) after poems of Walt Whitman
Works for voice and piano: Four old English lyrics (1915-16)
Chamber works: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1905-14) or String quartet (1916)

I'll have a think about Berg and Webern too.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

starthrower listed his favorites of the contemporary Japanese composer Toru Takemitsu (1930-1996). I spent a fair amount of time in the last couple of months exploring his music (much aided by members of the TC forum, including starthrower). Here is my listing. I've put links to discussions of individual works that I posted on the "Toru Takemitsu" thread:

*Takemitsu*

1. _From me flows what you call time_ (1990) (percussion concerto). http://www.talkclassical.com/2563-toru-takemitsu-5.html#post709241

2. _Then I knew 'twas wind_ (1992) (chamber work). http://www.talkclassical.com/2563-toru-takemitsu-5.html#post709241

3. _A flock descends on to the pentagonal garden_ (1977) (orchestral)

4. _Requiem_ (1957) (requiem) http://www.talkclassical.com/2563-toru-takemitsu-5.html#post717556

5. _Ran_ (1985) (soundtrack). Soundtrack for Ran


----------

